# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Удаление неактивных пользователей форума

## Aleksandra

В связи с увеличением количества пользователей, произведена зачистка неактивных аккаунтов.

Были удалены:

- учётные записи, неактивные более года, и не имеющие ни одного сообщения;
- учётные записи, не прошедшие процедуру верификации по e-mail и неактивные более месяца.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

